# How often to shampoo?



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey everyone
What are your thoughts on bathing? How often do you wash your havs? Do you shampoo/ condition every time? What are your favorite products?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I do it once a week. It is VERY important to use shampoo and conditioner too. I am using Ziggy's products and I love them but there are many other good options out there.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Indy is washed and conditioned once a week. His puppy kindergarden is held outside so it's not an option to skip it. We're still using the shampoo we were sent home with but are running out so I'm reading up on all the different options.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi gets bathed every week-10 days. He is white in all the areas that touch the ground, so gets pretty grungy if he goes longer than that. I use Biogroom Super White Shampoo and Biogroom Silk conditioner. But everyone has their own favorites when it comes to grooming products, based on their own dog's coat texture, length, etc.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy get a bath every 10 days or so. I can go 2 weeks with her sometimes because I wipe her private parts and face everyday during our groom time. I use a shampoo and conditioner each time I bathe her. Anyhow, I have tried many brands and found that I like Espree Silky Show Shampoo, Espree Silky Show Conditioner and also the Espree Luxury Remoisturizer. (I switch off and I use the Remoisturizer every other time instead the conditioner). I do have the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice leave in conditioner that comes in a sray, but I don't know if it really does that much on Whimsy to be honest with ya...the jury is still out on that product.

I buy Espree at my local petsmart. It's not cheap but I think all the pet products are a big rip off...but as long as we keep buying them they will keep the prices jacked up. At least I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I asked because I have been shampooing and conditioning Zoey every week. I took her for her first pro wash at petsmart(I had a coupon) and the groomer there said that's too often, and equivelant to a person having 3 showers a day. She said once a month, and I kind of brushed her off because there is NO WAY I would go more than 10-14 days MAX....glad to hear you are all doing the same as me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn has to be bathed about every ten days; two weeks is maximum length of time he can go and that is really pushing it. Augie can go two months and still smells good and doesn't feel gross, and he has a full heavy coat. I wash their faces daily with a cloth. They get foot and butt baths if needed. 

I have enough dog hair products to ring my bathtub. Of all the ones I have tried, I like the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructive Shampoo the best, but have never tried the coordinating conditioner because the vendor was always out of it when I bought at the dog shows. When my guys were puppies, I found that most of the shampoos and conditioners did an OK job. It wasn't until blowing coat and after, that I found I had to try more products until I found ones I liked. Out of frustration, I tried my own human conditioner on my guys and like it better than any other I have tried. ISO Hydra Condition. Augie's hair stays clean feeling for a long time with the combo of the Pure Paws and the ISO. Both products are also very mild in fragrance. The one downside is that neither of these products is readily available at a pet or drug store.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i like Pet Head products. My baby girl hates getting a bath, and they have a shampoo called "Quickie" which lathers and rinses very quick (hence the name ha!) - it's great stuff


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I shampoo Maya one a week Crazy dog shampoo. The rainforest and baby powder smell great. You can order it on line and it is cheap. Rinses off great.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I do my two every two weeks and by then, they really look like they need it! I like them to feel soft and smell good. I haven't ever really used a product that I haven't liked. And yes, I use shampoo and conditioner every time. Good luck!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

I bathe Pickles once every two weeks, with an occasional butt bath or paw wash in between. I also use baby wipes (the alcohol free kind) every day or so on his private bits to keep him clean. The shampoo I use is Earthbath, and it's a shampoo/conditioner combo. I'm running low on it however, so I might check out some of your recommendations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy get a bath every 10 days or so. I can go 2 weeks with her sometimes because I wipe her private parts and face everyday during our groom time. I use a shampoo and conditioner each time I bathe her. Anyhow, I have tried many brands and found that I like Espree Silky Show Shampoo, Espree Silky Show Conditioner and also the Espree Luxury Remoisturizer. (I switch off and I use the Remoisturizer every other time instead the conditioner). I do have the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice leave in conditioner that comes in a sray, but I don't know if it really does that much on Whimsy to be honest with ya...the jury is still out on that product.
> 
> I buy Espree at my local petsmart. It's not cheap but I think all the pet products are a big rip off...but as long as we keep buying them they will keep the prices jacked up. At least I don't have to pay shipping.


Epree is my second favorite brand. For Kodi, I mix half and half Silky Show and Bright White shampoo. I can use it once or twice in a row, but if I use it too often, it's too heavy for Kodi's coat, and he starts looking a bit greasy.


----------

